# Anyone here successful with OSx86 snow leopard?



## Fitseries3 (May 28, 2010)

im having a hell of a time trying to get SL to install on my rig. 

i cant even get it to start. im getting the apple loading screen for 1/2sec then it boot-loops indefinitely. 

i tried this iBoot-supported cd that helps get things going but the same thing happens. 

i've tried SEVERAL different ISO's now and several different patches. no dice.

WTF is wrong here?


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 28, 2010)

Something tells me apple or any of the hacks don't support such a new and exotic rig as the one your running right now, that would be my hunch as to what the problem is.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 28, 2010)

well it wont work on any of my machines at all. 

i have less modern machines here.


----------



## No3Dalefan (May 28, 2010)

I think Snow Leopard is booting up, seeing your system specs and running away to hide.

All kidding aside, I try the hackintosh thing every few months with no luck yet.....


----------



## xfire (May 28, 2010)

Virtual machine perhaps?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 28, 2010)

tried that before anything else. does the same thing.


----------



## Ripper3 (May 28, 2010)

I made a hackintosh for a friend-of-a-friend, best thing to do it grab the official SL release, and follow the guides out there for installing on your specific motherboard, or on a motherboard with similar components (there must be someone out there running Xeons with OSx86).
Get a real Mac, or a Hackintosh that's working, load up the disc image, connect your boot drive from the machine you want to install to, and run the installer script. It's really easy from there, it's almost fully automated, and should work better (I find) than most of those hacked-together disc images.
The one I installed updated perfectly to 10.6.3, and installed all other updates, and I believe it's running Final Cut Studio 3, with a small boot drive, and a 2TB RAID0 for scratch disc.

I can't remember the motherboard used, Gigabyte board, used with 12GB DDR3 and an i7 920. Ended up using an 8600GTS that was lying about, not the fastest g'card, but it ran with dual-DVI, which was important.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 28, 2010)

Boot up in verbose mode. -v.

-x will give you a single user command line to mess with things if necessary.

Verbose runs the boot up line by line on your screen, eliminating the grey apple boot screen. This will show you exactly what errors you are receiving.

You need to then just solve each error line by line, and voila. Hackintosh complete. 

Way easier said than done tho.



SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Something tells me apple or any of the hacks don't support such a new and exotic rig as the one your running right now, that would be my hunch as to what the problem is.




OS X is actually one of the easiest OS's to get working on random hardware, because its just not very picky. The only problem is, 99% of people trying it aren't fluent in troubleshooting unix, let alone, OS X. the only real things OS X cares about is your VGA (Of which, generic works just fine, until you want 3d), and Chipset, including your IDE/SATA controller, and CDROM.

Get those 3 things compatible with whatever version of hackintosh you want, and you'll have a pretty breeze set up.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 28, 2010)

-x doesnt do anything.

-v shows 15 lines of data or so then reboot. cant even read it its so fast. 

it reboots the same place every time. 

it said one time that the something.something.something.plist file is missing but i checked and it is in fact there.


----------



## angelkiller (May 28, 2010)

What Dippyskoodlz said is true about those three things. I went through several isos and such before I was able to get Leopard (10.5) installed on my G5 Project. However, I ended up scrapping the project because I couldn't change the resolution on my 9600GSO. Admittingly, I only spent a few days playing around before I scrapped the project.

I'm not gonna pretend to be an expert, but my experience was different from Dippyskoodlez. I think OSX is a bitch to install because it has to be compatible with those 3 major things. The problem is that there isn't like a 'generic' driver or something it can use. (AFAIK) I've come to the conclusion that if your hardware isn't supported, don't do it. In fact, if you're thinking about installing OSX on a regular PC, you pick your parts based on what other people have gotten working already.

Again, just my experiences, take them lightly. Hope you get this working!


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 28, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> -x doesnt do anything.
> 
> -v shows 15 lines of data or so then reboot. cant even read it its so fast.
> 
> ...



if -x isnt doing anything, you're not getting past the initial boot.

If its only getting to the first few lines, have you installed Chameleon if you are trying to use a standard snow leopard CD? You can't just insert a cd and expect it to work


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 28, 2010)

tried installing chameleon. does the same thing.

also tried this "iboot" disk that supposed to make anything work but it does the same thing.

i've gotten this to work before on many many other machines so i know it can be done. 

even if some hardware isnt fully supported i know how to get it all to work once im in osx.... but im stumped at this problem.


----------



## freaksavior (May 28, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> tried installing chameleon. does the same thing.
> 
> also tried this "iboot" disk that supposed to make anything work but it does the same thing.
> 
> ...



I've treid countless times to run hackintosh, but in the end, i gave up.


----------



## TIGR (May 28, 2010)

Are we allowed to discuss Hackintosh systems here? It's a breach of Apple's EULA and thus not strictly legal, though the enforceability of EULAs in court has yet to be proven.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 29, 2010)




----------



## freaksavior (May 29, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Are we allowed to discuss Hackintosh systems here? It's a breach of Apple's EULA and thus not strictly legal, though the enforceability of EULAs in court has yet to be proven.



Technically yes, technicaly no. If you buy a copy, its technically not illegal since you own the software, but you definetly won't be getting support.


----------



## TIGR (May 29, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> Technically yes, technicaly no. If you buy a copy, its technically not illegal since you own the software, but you definetly won't be getting support.



Not wanting to hijack the thread here, but I guess I better reply: when you buy OSX, you "own" the disc but are only "licensed" the software to the best of my knowledge, and it is a breach of the license EULA to use it on a non-Apple system.

Hopefully I am wrong.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (May 29, 2010)

and now this....


----------



## regexorcist (May 29, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Are we allowed to discuss Hackintosh systems here? It's a breach of Apple's EULA and thus not strictly legal, though the enforceability of EULAs in court has yet to be proven.





TIGR said:


> Not wanting to hijack the thread here, but I guess I better reply: when you buy OSX, you "own" the disc but are only "licensed" the software to the best of my knowledge, and it is a breach of the license EULA to use it on a non-Apple system.
> 
> Hopefully I am wrong.


Own the disk, but license the software...  cut me a break

Just another reason to go with Linux or BSD 

With BSD, own it, clone it, sell it, jump up and down and shit on it... it's yours!!!
oh and it's free


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 29, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> and now this.... [urlhttp://img.techpowerup.org/100528/Capture085.jpg[/url]



It looks like you may either have a borked installation disc Are you using a retail leopard CD, or a modified DVDROM? and 10.4, 10.5, or 10.6? All 3 of those have different methods for being installed.

Also, in Vmware, you have to make sure your Virtual machine bios is set up properly, with all unnecessary options disabled.




TIGR said:


> Not wanting to hijack the thread here, but I guess I better reply: when you buy OSX, you "own" the disc but are only "licensed" the software to the best of my knowledge, and it is a breach of the license EULA to use it on a non-Apple system.
> 
> Hopefully I am wrong.



As long as no files are linked/given that are copyrighted, IIRC discussion is perfectly legal. (Hence why osx86project is still around.  ) This is however, not my call for TPU. Just don't link to anything illegal.


----------



## xfire (May 30, 2010)

This is the best I can suggest
http://juggernauts.wordpress.com/2008/06/15/mac-lookalike-linux-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron/
http://www.internetling.com/2008/08/18/4-linux-distros-which-look-like-mac-os-x/
http://www.learnthisblog.co.cc/2010/02/25-mac-look-alike-theme-for-linux-os.html

best to wait till support for hackintosh improves


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (May 30, 2010)

Fits, change these in your VMX file.
If the field does not exist create it.

Just open the VMX file in notepad/wordpad.



> guestOS = "darwin-64"
> ich7m.present = "TRUE"
> smc.present = "FALSE"
> keyboard.vusb.enable = "TRUE"
> ...


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 30, 2010)

well that helped a bit. still not much further...


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 30, 2010)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> It looks like you may either have a borked installation disc Are you using a retail leopard CD, or a modified DVDROM? and 10.4, 10.5, or 10.6? All 3 of those have different methods for being installed.
> 
> Also, in Vmware, you have to make sure your Virtual machine bios is set up properly, with all unnecessary options disabled.



10.6

tried both retail and moded ISOs


----------



## GenL (May 30, 2010)

If having it on a VM is ok for you, get yourself a VirtualBox and follow this tutorial: http://www.takwing.idv.hk/tech/virtual/v320beta/sl_install1/index.html
For me it worked on the first try.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 30, 2010)

wait wait....

oddly enough the AMD build is loading.... i think its been loading for several mins now.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 30, 2010)

sweet...

yeah... didnt use iboot this time and it worked off of the amd patched disk. so far anyway. i'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 30, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Are we allowed to discuss Hackintosh systems here? It's a breach of Apple's EULA and thus not strictly legal, though the enforceability of EULAs in court has yet to be proven.



this thread is for educational purposes only  so long as people don't discuss how to get these various versions of OSX i see no problem with it. afterall, there is an entire website dedicated to this topic.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 31, 2010)

well it installed perfectly..

but after reboot it says "NO OS INSTALLED"

what now?


----------



## angelkiller (May 31, 2010)

Sorry if this questions sounds stupid.

How did you end up getting the install disk to boot?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 31, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> well it installed perfectly..
> 
> but after reboot it says "NO OS INSTALLED"
> 
> what now?



i saw on one of those guides that you need to change a few settings using that special ISO. sorry i forget the details off the top of my head.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 31, 2010)

used yinyang.errors suggestion... but im installing it in VMware WS


----------



## angelkiller (May 31, 2010)

I could be wrong, but don't you need a bootloader of some kind?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 31, 2010)

patched installer disk installed a bootloader.

seems its not working.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 31, 2010)

trying this now... 

http://tonymacx86.blogspot.com/2010/02/multibeast-ultimate-post-installation.html


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 31, 2010)

more crap. 

dammit...


----------



## GenL (May 31, 2010)

Just try it on VirtualBox, it will work with unmodified retail Snow Leopard disc. And after installing 2 kernel extensions inside it will work even without 3rd party bootloader.


----------



## Echrei (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm planning to build a Hackintosh with the EVGA Classified SR-2. I hope you have some luck so I can follow what you did. I'm going to buy a GeForce GTS 250 to use with Mac OS X though since there are no drivers for the GTX 480 for OSX.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 4, 2010)

managed to get this guide to work for me in vmware.... http://www.redmondpie.com/how-to-install-os-x-snow-leopard-in-vmware-windows-7-9140301/

working with a few OSX guys on building an ISO for the SR2. 

should be sick.

im going to break some mac bench records lol!


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 4, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> im going to break some mac bench records lol!




You aren't the only overclocker to run os x


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 4, 2010)

i bet im the only one with a rig like this... for now.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 4, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> managed to get this guide to work for me in vmware.... http://www.redmondpie.com/how-to-install-os-x-snow-leopard-in-vmware-windows-7-9140301/
> 
> working with a few OSX guys on building an ISO for the SR2.
> 
> ...



lol you can't break mac bench records when you are running a VM. not the same.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 4, 2010)

i know... 

im installing it natively.

have any suggestions on benches?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 4, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i know...
> 
> im installing it natively.
> 
> have any suggestions on benches?



you are installing it natively on your pc???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 4, 2010)

yes.

the first problem was getting it installed in VMware. 

now im working with a few people to get it so i can install it on my SR2 machine


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 4, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> yes.
> 
> the first problem was getting it installed in VMware.
> 
> now im working with a few people to get it so i can install it on my SR2 machine



ahhh.

well good luck. if your hardware is not on the list of approved mac hardware you are out of luck. at least for benchmarking purposes.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> yes.
> 
> the first problem was getting it installed in VMware.
> 
> now im working with a few people to get it so i can install it on my SR2 machine



How the hell are you going to fool it into thinking you have firmware?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 4, 2010)

it is possible so long as you have hardware on apple's approved list. it is a lot easier to do now then it was 3 years ago.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 5, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How the hell are you going to fool it into thinking you have firmware?



what do you mean?

The EFI was bypassed ages ago.

The problems now is simply Kext support.

Ofcourse, you don't get 3d, so games are out of the question, unless the hacked drivers support your specific card.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 5, 2010)

talked to some dev's today.

monday a new mac pro is coming out with dual 5680s.

then i will have the kernal that supports my cpus.

the guys are also working on getting kext for gtx480 support along with the marvell sata3 and lan chips. 

then i'll have it running


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 5, 2010)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> what do you mean?
> 
> The EFI was bypassed ages ago.
> 
> ...



it is a bit easier since more people are doing this. for some odd reason a lot of people are getting into hex editing and doing it themselves. seems kinda pointless to me to do all of that work and not get paid for it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 5, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> it is a bit easier since more people are doing this. for some odd reason a lot of people are getting into hex editing and doing it themselves. seems kinda pointless to me to do all of that work and not get paid for it.



If you can prove it then its good resume fodder. I used to do stuff like that all they time back when I was trying to build my resume. Lots of "charity" work.


----------



## regexorcist (Jun 5, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If you can prove it then its good resume fodder. I used to do stuff like that all they time back when I was trying to build my resume. Lots of "charity" work.


Generally speaking, I would think twice before putting illegal acts on your resume, 
but then again, I have no idea where/who your applying to


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 7, 2010)

regexorcist said:


> Generally speaking, I would think twice before putting illegal acts on your resume,
> but then again, I have no idea where/who your applying to



Making drivers is not illegal


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 7, 2010)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Making drivers is not illegal



if you read apple's ToS it is. writing your own drivers technically is not against any laws but using those drivers to enable the use of an apple product without actually purchasing the software to run on their intended hardware is. though, apple does not seem to mind much yet.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 7, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> if you read apple's ToS it is. writing your own drivers technically is not against any laws but using those drivers to enable the use of an apple product without actually purchasing the software to run on their intended hardware is. though, apple does not seem to mind much yet.



Hmm. If you write a piece of code without having agreed to their EULA(Third party IDE's etc), does that make it illegal?  

I think this is getting a bit off topic tho 

Virtual box, and Vmware should both have working OS X drivers, though. Vmware Fusion does. It's sanctioned for OS X Server use.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 7, 2010)

What I was referring to was art related. I would do magazine illustrations and such for free just to have something in my resume when I first started. I'm sure its the same for up and coming software engineers.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 7, 2010)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Hmm. If you write a piece of code without having agreed to their EULA(Third party IDE's etc), does that make it illegal?
> 
> I think this is getting a bit off topic tho
> 
> Virtual box, and Vmware should both have working OS X drivers, though. Vmware Fusion does. It's sanctioned for OS X Server use.



of course writing code for drivers is not illegal. what i said is it is illegal if you use them in a way that violates the eula. and as everyone knows, apple is the most strict of all of them. 

right, vmware fusion has os x drivers but you can only run the virtual os x on an actual OSX system, not a linux system or a windows system.


----------



## Disparia (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes, I've been successful in installing Windows 7 on my Mac Pro (work).

Oh wait... <re-reads post> You're going the other way?! 

Sorry, not much help here as I couldn't stand OSX and went BootCamp. Good luck though!


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 7, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> right, vmware fusion has os x drivers but you can only run the virtual os x on an actual OSX system, not a linux system or a windows system.



Again, this is getting more and more off topic. if you don't want it here, close the thread and future threads.

I was just trying to point him to areas of interest.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 7, 2010)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Again, this is getting more and more off topic. if you don't want it here, close the thread and future threads.
> 
> I was just trying to point him to areas of interest.



it is on topic. there are a lot of issues people have to deal with when getting osx up and running on a pc. knowing what works and what doesnt is important and know what is technically illegal and what isnt is just as important.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 7, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> it is on topic. there are a lot of issues people have to deal with when getting osx up and running on a pc. knowing what works and what doesnt is important and know what is technically illegal and what isnt is just as important.



Neither of us are lawyers, and its an extremely grey topic, probably best we don't speculate


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 7, 2010)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Neither of us are lawyers, and its an extremely grey topic, probably best we don't speculate



reading the EULA is not speculating though.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 7, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> reading the EULA is not speculating though.



Interpreting EULA and current laws without proper knowledge is, though.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 7, 2010)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Interpreting EULA and current laws without proper knowledge is, though.



some of the parts may require legal knowledge but most of the EULA is written in plain english. this is a discussion afterall and obviously we will have wrong interpretations at times. i don't think that prohibits us from discussing them. if everyone had to have full knowledge of what they were discussing then TPU would not exist.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 7, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> some of the parts may require legal knowledge but most of the EULA is written in plain english. this is a discussion afterall and obviously we will have wrong interpretations at times. i don't think that prohibits us from discussing them. if everyone had to have full knowledge of what they were discussing then TPU would not exist.



Laws in Ohio, Laws in Washington, laws in Afghanistan, laws in Ontario, laws in France.

Internationally, it gets even worse 

Wrong legal interpretations may actually have serious consequences for someone. Apparently in some states, an unclaimed narcotic in a car, is the drivers by default. Or having a front and back license plate.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 7, 2010)

didnt you use to be a mod dippy?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 7, 2010)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Laws in Ohio, Laws in Washington, laws in Afghanistan, laws in Ontario, laws in France.
> 
> Internationally, it gets even worse
> 
> Wrong legal interpretations may actually have serious consequences for someone. Apparently in some states, an unclaimed narcotic in a car, is the drivers by default. Or having a front and back license plate.



yes i know this. my point is that this is a discussion board and people will discuss things they are not totally familiar with. that was my point from the beginning. i am leaving this thread open as a curtousy to fitseries so that he can post up once he gets it working.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 7, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> didnt you use to be a mod dippy?



Over this section, but I'm spending way too much time on active duty, and deploying soon, and I'm not able to maintain consistent posting.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 7, 2010)

back on topic, new OSX update in hand... working on getting the kext for the 56XX cpus for my install ISO


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 7, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> back on topic, new OSX update in hand... working on getting the kext for the 56XX cpus for my install ISO



I'm not sure where GPU support is these days, I know a lot of people have fiddled with putting EFI on their current pc GPU. You probably wont get full 3d support that OS X offers without a custom, mature driver.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 12, 2010)

been working with mac devs for a few days and we got it running. 

not 100% yet but its there...


----------



## regexorcist (Jun 13, 2010)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Easy Rhino said:
> 
> 
> > of course writing code for drivers is not illegal. what i said is it is illegal if you use them in a way that violates the eula. and as everyone knows, apple is the most strict of all of them.
> ...



I don't think Human Resources will debate you on the legality on an act such as this,
they will say Thank You and send the next person in please. 

Talk is cheap, so is the written word,
now a proto-type or demo is worth more than both,
so what your doing better be legal.


----------



## Dark_Webster (Jun 13, 2010)

With my system, I'm able to attain 100% compatibility with Snow Leopard  (unless for the Mac hardware and the About My Mac says that I have a Dual-Core Xeon).

All works, even my external WiFi.

Edit:

Fitseries, try to use Multibeast 2.0.0 and install the vanilla kernel.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2010)

multibeast doesnt work on this setup.

i think alot of you are missing the key thing here...

this is running on my evga sr2 with dual xeon quads. 8cores and 16threads. 

what i aim to do is outperform the new mac pro's.

i can run 4.5hgz 24/7 while the mac pro is limited to its stock cpu clocks. 

everything i've done so far is either from apple or the developer im working with. none of this is stuff you can just DL from the net and install. 

90% of it is edited by hand. i did have to make use of the 10.6.4 update which i dont think is out yet. one of the reasons for using it is that it updates the kernel to support westmere cpus.

right now we are working on a kext for the marvell lan and sata3 as well as the usb3 which isnt supported by apple yet.


----------



## Echrei (Jun 15, 2010)

I got my CPUs today. Getting the rest of my stuff for my SR-2 Hackintosh the next two days.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 15, 2010)

Echrei said:


> I got my CPUs today. Getting the rest of my stuff for my SR-2 Hackintosh the next two days.
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/ericliskay/CPU1.jpghttp://homepage.mac.com/ericliskay/CPU2.jpg



you spent over $3000 on cpus just to make a hackintosh???? isn't the point to save money by not paying for apple's marketing scheme?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2010)

the new mac pro with 5680s costs $12K with minimal specs.

building it with the sr2 allows OCing and you can hand pick all yuor parts. also its cheaper.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 15, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> the new mac pro with 5680s costs $12K with minimal specs.
> 
> building it with the sr2 allows OCing and you can hand pick all yuor parts. also its cheaper.



i did not know that mac had an option yet with those cpus


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2010)

its probably not listed on their site yet.

however... it was the main reason for the 10.6.4 update..... to add support for the new cpus.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 15, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> its probably not listed on their site yet.
> 
> however... it was the main reason for the 10.6.4 update..... to add support for the new cpus.



i see. that is just intense. after you OC this beast what do you plan on doing with it? disassemble it and start a new project?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2010)

lol

this still has a ways to go until its finished. 

the only thing that will change over time is cpus, gpus and evolution of the waterloop.

i may change psu's later when i need more power. 

other than that i dont think im going to be getting another machine for a while. my main rig(h55/i5 750) will have some changes here soon so that will keep me busy.

i still have alot to do to this rig.

i need 2 more 480s, 4 waterblocks for the gpus, the mobo block will be here soon, i may be switching to ek supreme HF cpu blocks, just swapped my redlines in and im currently working on getting some retail x5680s for her.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 15, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i did not know that mac had an option yet with those cpus



Single 3.3 quad, and dual 2.93 is available currently.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2010)

dual 3.8ghz 6cores will be a HUGE improvement. 

i still say PC kills the mac. 

with CUDA support stuff like adobe CS4/5 runs far better on windows pcs


----------



## Echrei (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, 10.6.4 was finalized yesterday.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 21, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> dual 3.8ghz 6cores will be a HUGE improvement.
> 
> i still say PC kills the mac.
> 
> with CUDA support stuff like adobe CS4/5 runs far better on windows pcs



Thats not the reason. Have you ever looked at how many processes a Mac has going at idle? I swear half the CPU power goes just to keeping the OS runnin' 

Also comparing CS4 on a PC to a Mac is not fair. CS4 on the PC was 64-bit and 32-bit on the Mac. CS5 is now 64-bit on the Mac so they/I should see some improvement.


----------

